

What dealing crack taught me about business - michaelpinto
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/06/jeff-henderson-what-drug-dealing-taught-me-about-business_n_1601526.html

======
michaelpinto
As a member of the same generation the first thing that hooked me on this
story was that the interview subject was still alive to tell the tale. I also
honestly had no idea that success in drug dealing is all about sales,
marketing and keeping a clear head...

